# Watch sports without cable?



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone know if you can watch sports, NHL, NFL without cable?


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't follow NFL, but for hockey I use hockeystreams.com you can buy different length subscriptions, I pay $70 for 6 months which is basically the full regular season, (you can freeze the account during the off-season.) Unlike NHL centre ice there is no black out regions, all games are available in HD (Nearly all with home and away streams). I stream mine through iPad to Apple TV and it is the same as watching TSN or Sportsnet on TV (With perhaps a 5s lag over live TV)


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I do. I have a combination of a small indoor antenna (only about 6"x12" large on my windowsill) that gets me on the local HD channels, as well as Sportsdevil streams through the HTPC software called Kodi (formally XMBC). Saves me a substantial amount of money on cutting cable and I can still watch the games I like. Kodi gets me 720p streams while the indoor antenna gets the local 1080i so I'm pretty happy with both.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

With certain internet packages from Rogers, re: NHL:
https://gamecentrelive.rogers.com/?...KKjeAXjBygyzAGw-4O6NpMwcDdLsopF67whoCzhTw_wcB


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Anyone know if you can watch sports, NHL, NFL without cable?


There are a lot of free streams on the Web....


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

I use free online streams, although the quality is extremely mediocre.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

DollaWine said:


> I use free online streams, although the quality is extremely mediocre.


My son is watching on free online streams Chelsea games every week and tells that quality is pretty good (not game quality of Chelsea this year )


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd rather go watch the game at the pub than watch crappy streaming video. Rogers 4k will be the way to watch sports soon.


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

I use first row sports. The quality is terrible to mediocre, but every game from every sport you can imagine is on there. It's okay if you just want to watch the game, see what happens and feel the excitement. It is not suitable to actual social enjoyment. For that go to a bar or a friend's place.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Eder said:


> I'd rather go watch the game at the pub than watch crappy streaming video. Rogers 4k will be the way to watch sports soon.


Why? I don't need to actually see the sweat from the sweaty men I am watching...
As long as the action is not choppy, watching a nice play in SD/HD is about the same as 4k in my eyes. Besides, the beer blurs the vision from 4k to HD anyway...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha...ya..best to stay sober to get value out of 4k but once all the NHL cameras are changed to 4k it will be something to behold imo. Now 4k to watch Desperate Housewives...not so much...another beer please!


----------

